# Fantails, racers, and white homers for adoption



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Peeking around petfinder.com, I found three beautiful Amer. fantails (may be mixes, but who cares?) in PA for adoption. Just LOVE love LOVE the black and white tailmark.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12852733
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12852734

And in VA, there's enough white homers to start up a white dove release business (well, THESE birds wouldn't be released, but their babies would).
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15350997

There's also a racing homer in VA. Even still has its chip ring on.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14944980

More racers for adoption in FL.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14848447

And of course, many, many king pigeons still in CA. I know we have a lot of members from all of these places. And a lot of people who come asking for white homers, racers, and fantails. So take these guys into consideration before going to a breeder  Just because they're in a shelter does NOT mean they're any less good than any other pigeons. Still great pets, if nothing else.


----------



## Pigeon Named Al (Jan 16, 2010)

would these be good for a first time pigeon? i no how to raise them and care for them properly. please reply.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They all have the potential to be. All three breeds are easy to care for and are hardy enough. The fantails and kings would be the most calm, but the homers and racers could be a bit skittish. If you are near any of those places, you could go check out the birds and see how friendly they are. I think having a relatively calm and tame bird would be ideal for your first pigeon. Especially if you plan on keeping them indoors or in a smaller cage, versus a loft.


----------



## Pigeon Named Al (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks so much. ill look into it. hopefully one of these little fellers will do the trick. thnx.


Al


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Are any of the kings that are up for adoption in CA in South Los Angeles??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think they're all in the San Jose/San Fancisco area (well, all the ones I'm currently aware of). But, shipping is available for some of them. You'd have to contact Elizabeth for more info; she's the Cali King pigeon expert 
[email protected]


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

"They will not go to a home known for breeding, flying, or showing."

What the heck?

I guess they can only go to homes that have pigeons sitting on the living room sofa or walking around on the kitchen counters.

Too silly.

No wonder adoption agencies have such a hard time finding homes for these things.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12852733

I contacted the person who has this bird a couple of months ago and she will not ship, plus has very high standards as to who she will adopt to. Not that I blame her.

Just thought I would pass this along.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> "They will not go to a home known for breeding, flying, or showing."
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that? My cats sit on living room sofas and walk on counters.  Believe it or not, pigeons can have a good quality of life without being used for some purpose or another by humans. 

Anyone looking to adopt pigeons should give a call to their local shelters and rescue groups to let them know there is an interest. Sadly many shelters are probably not aware there are potential adopters for pigeons and I'm sure many get turned away or even euthanized because of that. And check sites like Petfinder often as listings do change.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think as long as the birds will be happy and healthy, they should be able to be adopted.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

conditionfreak said:


> "They will not go to a home known for breeding, flying, or showing."
> 
> What the heck?
> 
> I guess they can only go to homes that have pigeons sitting on the living room sofa or walking around on the kitchen counters...


Nothing says they have to be inside pets. I believe the "flying" references that the birds are not appropriate for free flight like what rollers and homers do. My birds live in an outside coop/flight pen and are not used for breeding, flying, or showing. They do make excellent pets and spending time with them is very relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You are probably right, but what is wrong with the "showing" aspect? Show birds are pampered, aren't they? (I've never shown a bird and am just assuming that)


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

conditionfreak said:


> You are probably right, but what is wrong with the "showing" aspect? Show birds are pampered, aren't they? (I've never shown a bird and am just assuming that)


My take is that the owner is saying that these birds are not show quality and he does not want such birds from his stock displayed at a show. Another reason might be that showing is stressful for such a homebody species and exposes the bird to potential diseases.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Also if a breeder gives adopts out birds that he thinks are not show quality he wouldn't want someone showing that bird becuase others may think thats what his show quality pigeons look like.

I've seen many breeders of other animals only sell their off spring to homes that will not show them for this very reason.


----------



## JennACRS (Jan 14, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> "They will not go to a home known for breeding, flying, or showing."
> 
> ---
> 
> No wonder adoption agencies have such a hard time finding homes for these things.


From a rescuer's point of view, this is often a tough line to walk. People who are breeding and flying and showing may use the animal that you adopt to them for these purposes, even if it is not suited for it. And there is a prejudice towards people who are breeding, because many other species have breeders that (to be frank) are basically animal mills which never receive vet care and whom are not kept in great conditions. 

Oftentimes these animals have already been discarded once for being not show quality, poor homers, etc. The goal is to put the animal into a forever home, and not one that may discard the animal again or get it lost by trying to fly races with it. And, while there are many upright, responsible breeders and flyers who would NOT cull an animal because it was useless or fly a homer that was clearly unsuited to homing or refuse to go and pick up a lost bird or breed a bird that was clearly unsuitable for it (no history on a rescue), there are obviously plenty who are and it can be difficult to separate one from the other.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

JennACRS said:


> From a rescuer's point of view, this is often a tough line to walk. People who are breeding and flying and showing may use the animal that you adopt to them for these purposes, even if it is not suited for it. And there is a prejudice towards people who are breeding, because many other species have breeders that (to be frank) are basically animal mills which never receive vet care and whom are not kept in great conditions.
> 
> Oftentimes these animals have already been discarded once for being not show quality, poor homers, etc. The goal is to put the animal into a forever home, and not one that may discard the animal again or get it lost by trying to fly races with it. And, while there are many upright, responsible breeders and flyers who would NOT cull an animal because it was useless or fly a homer that was clearly unsuited to homing or refuse to go and pick up a lost bird or breed a bird that was clearly unsuitable for it (no history on a rescue), there are obviously plenty who are and it can be difficult to separate one from the other.


Totally well said!

Terry


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG the pigeons are so pretty!!! ...lol only if i live closer


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You do live right near a rescue with pigeons for adoption though  The carolina waterfowl rescue is in Indian Trail, and they usually have a pigeon or two come in. I believe they have 4 there, last time I checked. I've been wanting to go down there to see about adopting some ducks and maybe the pigeons as well, but it's a bit out of the way. One day though, hopefully


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

JennACRS said:


> From a rescuer's point of view, this is often a tough line to walk. People who are breeding and flying and showing may use the animal that you adopt to them for these purposes, even if it is not suited for it. And there is a prejudice towards people who are breeding, because many other species have breeders that (to be frank) are basically animal mills which never receive vet care and whom are not kept in great conditions.
> 
> Oftentimes these animals have already been discarded once for being not show quality, poor homers, etc. The goal is to put the animal into a forever home, and not one that may discard the animal again or get it lost by trying to fly races with it. And, while there are many upright, responsible breeders and flyers who would NOT cull an animal because it was useless or fly a homer that was clearly unsuited to homing or refuse to go and pick up a lost bird or breed a bird that was clearly unsuitable for it (no history on a rescue), there are obviously plenty who are and it can be difficult to separate one from the other.


I would suggest you visit a few lofts And see that most care very well for there birds. Never new any that could be considered mills/ Like you suggest. AND mature race birds that are taken by others Often are never raced agin. Because they would likely try to go to there old home. Few can be resetteled. Any body that is in the hobby competing can not keep every bird. They must get rid of birds each year. NOW people keeping 1 or a few as pets only thats different BUT often those do not get the care as most loft kept birds get.. And then some get pampered very much. As a rehaber Out look on pigeon keepers seems poor In your statements I think you would be more surprised after visiting lofts shows ect. BUt this thread started as birds for adoption thats where some people can get birds That want a pet or just to help.


----------

